
Call from Google Map team for violation of term and asked to pay out of blue - bbd
We have been using Google Map API&#x2F;service for years for free. Recently, we got an email saying we have been violated their term of use and asked to pay the OEM license. Google seems hired a team to hunt companies like us (ten of thousands) to collect the fee.<p>Did you get the same email? What is your response? We are thinking to switch to MapBox. Any other suggestion?
======
freyfogle
Free things go away.

If you need geocoding we're here to help:
[https://geocoder.opencagedata.com](https://geocoder.opencagedata.com)

If you're looking for maps, I can recommend:
[http://www.thunderforest.com](http://www.thunderforest.com)

------
chipsambos
Which google services are you using? Is it just the map widget?

